# Where is everyone buying bulbs



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

So I walked into big als about an hour ago to checkout what t5ho bulbs they carry. 

Good lord they have gone up in price since I was last in the hobby. I'm just wondering where everyone is buying their bulbs from these days.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

How about these:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=211714


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*t5 bulbs*

I use to buy all my bulbs for freshwater at a hydroponics store . pretty fair prices . of course now the American dollar is reaking havoc on our purchases everything has gone up .... 
I think I paid around 15 bucks for a 36" bulb


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

tom g said:


> of course now the American dollar is reaking havoc on our purchases everything has gone up ....


Yes, I have seen that with almost all aquarium related purchases


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

tom g said:


> I use to buy all my bulbs for freshwater at a hydroponics store . pretty fair prices . of course now the American dollar is reaking havoc on our purchases everything has gone up ....
> I think I paid around 15 bucks for a 36" bulb


Better than $30 + tax from the aquarium shops.



zenins said:


> Yes, I have seen that with almost all aquarium related purchases


I know but I'm convinced that the bulb prices are rigged by the mob or something. It's a ridiculously overpriced item in the hobby. And it's something that most of us need to replace regardless of what kind of setup your running.


----------

